
Show HN: BlobCity A.I. Cloud - sanketsarang
https://blobcity.com/blobcity-cloud.html
======
sanketsarang
Hi HN,

Introducing BlobCity A.I. Cloud, offering hosted Jupyter Notebooks with
unlimited compute, unlimited storage and 30 days Notebook runtimes, all for
free. We have just launched and are currently in Limited Beta for Kagglers.
Inviting all Kagglers to try our A.I. Cloud for your next Kaggle competition.

